Twitter Is Down - samiur1204
======
leejcarol
But Wealth Words is up
[https://www.wealthwords.com/](https://www.wealthwords.com/)

------
samiur1204
And their status page is finally reflecting it:
[https://status.twitterstat.us/](https://status.twitterstat.us/)

